
How Segment survived its brush with death to become a customer data unicorn - gwintrob
https://venturebeat.com/2019/12/04/how-segment-survived-its-brush-death-become-customer-data-management-unicorn/
======
teddyh
Apparently user fingerprinting is where the money is.

I note that the uMatrix web browser add-on blocks the _entire domain_ of the
company.

~~~
nkrisc
Must be on one of those lists, because my pi-hole blocks it too. It's funny,
just yesterday I was searching around for some server log analytics solutions
for my site (settled on GoAccess for now) and they kept popping up in my
search results. Never clicked on them though as the link descriptions made it
clear they weren't what I was looking for.

------
ajones05
An abbreviated version of this story is included in this great post on how 22
now-successful companies got their first users/customers
[https://www.referralcandy.com/blog/how-to-get-first-
customer...](https://www.referralcandy.com/blog/how-to-get-first-customers/)
(Segment, Tinder, Quora, Reddit, etc.)

------
jph
Segment won developer mindshare because Peter and the team made a strong
commitment to developer success.

For my project, he came onsite to help me, then invited me back to HQ to meet
the team, debrief, and share the roadmap.

I have recommended Segment many times since then, and I'm stoked for the
company's success.

------
cyberferret
The title is a bit misleading IMO. The company was in a state of flux _before_
they pivoted and rebranded as Segment as far as I can read (when they had a
different name). The actual company 'Segment' seems to have been on a great
course of growth since then.

------
CrackpotGonzo
Surprised to see that mparticle isn’t listed as a competitor. I’ve seen what
Salesforce is working on in this space and it’s nothing compared to mparticle
and segment.

~~~
mkatz0630
Thanks for the shout. Just wait to see what else is coming from us in the
coming months...

------
bobosha
This is an all-too-common story with startups, as PG points out in several
essays. Often startups only make sense looking back, and don't lend themselves
to business-plans & analytics.

